# Don't think I can do this anymore



## pinkjacob (Nov 30, 2012)

I just don't know how much more I can take, today is a really bad day, I have good days and am optimistic about R with husband, but today I just can't take the pain. I know it's a mixture of having flu and feeling so ill and the exOW continuing her harassment towards me. I can't get away from it she lives next door but one to me and the police are been so blasé about when they will finally arrest her, was supposed to be two weeks ago.

My husband did some work for her before their PA and she still owes us money, we had to take a letter to her house and post it through letter box yesterday, but we knew she would accuse me of doing it and call the police on me again ( I have never done anything to her at all) so I filmed my husband taking letter and posting it, but still this morning When I got home from dropping kids at school, I had a note from her saying she had seen me post it, she had called the police and I am now in big trouble. Obviously I have proof that it wasn't me and that she is blatantly lying to the police, but I just can't take it anymore, my husband is very supportive of me, but I think it also makes his guilt worse, because if he had never done anything with her this wouldn't be happening to me. She has broken the harassment order at least five times and the police just keep saying they will arrest her soon, but I'm living in it everyday! I suffered with depression for many years, but the split from my husband put a lot in perspective and I was taken off my medication and was doing so so well. I know once I feel better, I will probably feel better mentally too, but it's just so hard today and I'm really struggling, I don't know what to do


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

is there anyone who can come spend some time with you or better yet you go spend time with them either at their place or some other place - a park, a mall, a movie...anything to get you our of the house and the environment.
and if not that, at least a friend, a relative to talk with on the phone. sounds like you could use a shoulder to lean on for a bit. 
or if nothing else, talk it out here some more.


----------

